# VTS and IMS baskets for Classic



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Is it possible to guide me on which VTS and IMS baskets are suitable for the classic? I have a naked portafilter from ebay ( http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bottomless-Naked-Portafilter-Walnut-Blind-Filter-Puly-Caff-Gaggia-Classic-Coffee-/161234484962?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item258a52fee2 ) BUT I will replace if needed.

Charlied, hinted in another thread this: "No No No they don't *UNLESS you order the Gaggia specified fitment ones who's model numbers start with B68 rather than B70, if you buy the B70 fitment the baskets are too deep and also the rim of the basket won't fit a Gaggia portafilter properly."*

*
*

Any help and advice on where to buy from is greatly appreciated!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Classic stock basket is 14grms so the VST 15grm is probably the one to go for. As for IMS the 24.5mm (12-18grm) is the range you want to be looking at. The 24.5mm refers to the basket's height and remember it's straight sided not tapered.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I used a 17g lm basket in my Classic no problem


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

The B68 in the IMS basket which is specified by them for use with commercial and none commercial grinders refers to the overall diameter of the basket at the rim taking into account where the rim is rolled over to fit around the ridge on the portafilter. B68 = 68mm B70 = 70 mm, the basket depths for all the Gaggia fitment IMS baskets are different to the B70 IMS baskets.

A VST 22g basket will fit in a Happy Donkey bottomless for a Classic, the equivalent IMS one won't. That said all the other VST baskets will fit,however, a VST basket in particular can be really finicky and hard to get great results from, whereas anecdotally the IMS baskets seem to be easier to get results from.

Of the three baskets IMS spec for Gaggias one is a single the 12/18 is 24.5mm deep and the 16/22g is 26.5 deep, as a contrast the 22g max capacity B70 version is 28.5mm deep.

http://www.imsfiltri.com/risultati-ricerca/?lang=en&competition=0&post_type=i-all&post_type=i-all&comp=Gaggia&type=0&capienza=0&varianti=0&varianti-a=0&varianti-r=0&competition=competition-item&submit=Search


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> I used a 17g lm basket in my Classic (stock portaflter) no problem


 Me too, a LMS 17 g but not with a naked portafilter - and I have been looking at these on ebay with a view to getting one. I had assumed my basket would fit so will be interested in the definitive answer before I buy.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Phil104 said:


> Me too, a LMS 17 g but not with a naked portafilter - and I have been looking at these on ebay with a view to getting one. I had assumed my basket would fit so will be interested in the definitive answer before I buy.


You already have the definitive answer, all the VST baskets and all the B68 fitment IMS baskets WILL fit in a naked pf for a Classic, all the VST/LM baskets up to the VST 20g WILL fit a standard Classic portafilter, with the IMS ones I'm unsure as to whether the 26.5mm deep one would fit the standard portafilter, what other information do you think you need?


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Charlie,

any idea what these are (B68 or B70)?

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/spares-service/ims-competition-filter-basket-14-17g

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/spares-service/ims-competition-filter-basket-18-22g

Since coffeehit sells both IMS and VTS, I hope the above are B68 so I can order everything from there.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

charris said:


> Charlie,
> 
> any idea what these are (B68 or B70)?
> 
> ...


Those are the B70 versions, the dose range is different for the Gaggia ones sorry. You could try emailing them as they will be able to get them for you as there is only one distributor for them as IMS don't sell them direct to retailers so they all come from the same source as I got them from on the group buy.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Charliej said:


> You already have the definitive answer, all the VST baskets and all the B68 fitment IMS baskets WILL fit in a naked pf for a Classic, all the VST/LM baskets up to the VST 20g WILL fit a standard Classic portafilter, with the IMS ones I'm unsure as to whether the 26.5mm deep one would fit the standard portafilter, what other information do you think you need?


 Sorry, just catching up on this thread. The basket that I use is the 17g LM Strada and I'm assuming that it will fit the naked PF that is being sold on the bay - as above.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Phil104 said:


> Sorry, just catching up on this thread. The basket that I use is the 17g LM Strada and I'm assuming that it will fit the naked PF that is being sold on the bay - as above.


Yes as the LM Strada baskets are basically a ridged VST basket.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks Charlie.


----------



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

charris said:


> Is it possible to guide me on which VTS and IMS baskets are suitable for the classic? I have a naked portafilter from ebay ( http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bottomless-Naked-Portafilter-Walnut-Blind-Filter-Puly-Caff-Gaggia-Classic-Coffee-/161234484962?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item258a52fee2 ) BUT I will replace if needed.
> 
> Charlied, hinted in another thread this: "No No No they don't *UNLESS you order the Gaggia specified fitment ones who's model numbers start with B68 rather than B70, if you buy the B70 fitment the baskets are too deep and also the rim of the basket won't fit a Gaggia portafilter properly."*
> 
> Any help and advice on where to buy from is greatly appreciated!


hi Charris

Did you buy VST basket yet?

Does it fit the bottomless portafilter you bought in Ebay? How is the result of extraction?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

JK009 said:


> hi Charris
> 
> Did you buy VST basket yet?
> 
> Does it fit the bottomless portafilter you bought in Ebay? How is the result of extraction?


Any of the VST baskets should fit a bottomless portafilter for a Classic even the 22g version whether VST branded or the LM Strada ridged variety.


----------



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks for your useful information

I remember I read at some where that 58.4mm tamper can be used with VST basket without any problem. But now I could not find the link!

Is it true ? So I can contact "coffee chap"to order 58.4mm tamper?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

JK009 said:


> Thanks for your useful information
> 
> I remember I read at some where that 58.4mm tamper can be used with VST basket without any problem. But now I could not find the link!
> 
> Is it true ? So I can contact "coffee chap"to order 58.4mm tamper?


A tamper of at least 58.35mm diameter is recommended for VST and IMS baskets so the answer to your question is yes, as other sources for the correct size of tamper will either take a long time to be delivered or cost a fortune.


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

JK009 said:


> hi Charris
> 
> Did you buy VST basket yet?
> 
> Does it fit the bottomless portafilter you bought in Ebay? How is the result of extraction?


JK009,

still waiting for the VTS baskets, I have not yet ordered the IMS ones, but I will also. The weird thing is I am still waiting for the portafilter and I have ordered it on ebay on the 20th of May!!! Being on an island in the middle of nowhere does not help but I am sure I will get them soon!


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Charliej said:


> A tamper of at least 58.35mm diameter is recommended for VST and IMS baskets so the answer to your question is yes, as other sources for the correct size of tamper will either take a long time to be delivered or cost a fortune.


Yes it seems so Charlie. Made by Knock 58.4 was ordered end of May but I have not heard back yet, I am very patient though...Torr, Pullman and Reg Barber also have 58.xx tampers. IMS also released some amazing (look wise) tampers at Rimini - pics on their fb page.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

charris said:


> Yes it seems so Charlie. Made by Knock 58.4 was ordered end of May but I have not heard back yet, I am very patient though...Torr, Pullman and Reg Barber also have 58.xx tampers. IMS also released some amazing (look wise) tampers at Rimini - pics on their fb page.


I haven't found any prices on the IMS tampers or aeropress filters yet from their sole distributors so maybe they will be coming soon. Reg Barber and Pullman tampers, can be crazy money especially the Pullman ones. The other issue with Pullman tampers is that they are no longer made by Greg Pullman himself as he retired so ones he made will be NOS and most likely carry a hefty price premium. Torr tampers when bought via Coffeechap are, for me, the best of the bunch not too pricy and amazing quality.

It does surprise me that none of the larger coffee goods manufacturers such as Motta, Cafelat or Concept Art make an oversize tamper as VST baskets aren't exactly unusual these days.


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

I have a few more questions:

1) What is the difference between ridged or ridgeless VST baskets?

2) Are all La Marzocco baskets by VST? VST baskets come in 15g, 18g, 20g and 22g configuration. It seems La Marzocco sell a 14g and 17g basket - are they made by VTS?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

1. One has a ridge . one doesn't. Ridge snaps and holds against a of spring


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Ridgeless are easier to get in and out.

LM baskets are made by VST. VST baskets are laser scanned or some shit to make sure all the holes are consistent and you get a wee certificate. LM baskets are made using the same process but aren't scanned. Most people say there's no discernable difference.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

charris said:


> I have a few more questions:
> 
> 1) What is the difference between ridged or ridgeless VST baskets?
> 
> 2) Are all La Marzocco baskets by VST? VST baskets come in 15g, 18g, 20g and 22g configuration. It seems La Marzocco sell a 14g and 17g basket - are they made by VTS?


Don't confuse LM baskets with LM Strada ones. LM Strada baskets are same as VST - product of inter company collaboration/production. The LM range is not as extensive as the VST offerings in both basket capacity and ridged/ridgeless offerings.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Don't confuse LM baskets with LM Strada ones.


That's exactly what i did


----------

